
Show HN: WatchCoins - Cryptocurrency's prices from exchanges around the world - watchcoins
https://watchcoins.net
======
handbanana
It defaulted to Portuguese for me, and was generally not as intuitive on how
to use vs say coinmarketcap

------
chaseha
I think most people are looking to see average crypto price first a la
coinmarketcap, not which exchange is cheapest. Perhaps have the home screen
default to the Marketcap page? Also, maybe default to US country/English or
guess based on location

------
nasalgoat
Needs some work...

[https://imgur.com/a/Nt23F](https://imgur.com/a/Nt23F)

------
atwebb
FYI You've got a bug with scrollwheels where all the headers duplicate.

------
WillianTuelo
All exchanges and cryptocoins in same place!

